# Miracle Tank



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I needed one more tank so I phoned BAs I wanted a 30 gal they have a miracle one on right now fo 47.50 think this is a good price I heard miracle tanks are pretty good Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They make some of the best. I have a 10g tall from them and really like the craftmanship and build quality - oh and the sexy black silicone . And I've seen the custom ordered one Tabatha has...mmmm starfire. I now regret getting mine custom made at NAFB. Next one's going to be one from Miracles.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> They make some of the best. I have a 10g tall from them and really like the craftmanship and build quality - oh and the sexy black silicone . And I've seen the custom ordered one Tabatha has...mmmm starfire. I now regret getting mine custom made at NAFB. Next one's going to be one from Miracles.


I love them as well. They are built to last and look great. My 90 and 65 are both from them and my next custom will be from them as well


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Quess my little plecs will like it then right now Iam just going to use its as a grow out tank till my plecs go in a 90.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Just bought a 180g Miracles (72x24x24) and will be drilling this weekend.

I have one tank custom by NAFB and this one I went with Miracles


----------



## simsimma (Aug 3, 2008)

anybody got a pic of these miracle tanks?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

simsimma said:


> anybody got a pic of these miracle tanks?


Miracles Aquariums is a custom tank manufacturer NW of the GTA, here's their web site: http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/. Unless you order something special, it's going to look pretty much like any other glass tank.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Pretty much all of my installations have been custom sizes and all built by Miracles. Fit and finish is one of the best one can get.


----------

